# Keeping Puppy Busy - Toys and Games



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

What toys do you GSDs like? How do you play/keep them busy when they get bored with their toys? I have 2 types of balls, a kong, rings, and another chew toy. Not sure what else to get. Do you have 'homemade toys' that work?

I have a 3 month old puppy who gets bored with her toys fairly quickly. I've tried limiting the number of toys, but that doesn't create more enthusiasm for them. She prefers teething on my baseboard, piano bench, rug, shoes, the usual. I distract her with her toys, I chase/throw balls with her, walk a lot, rough-house (but I have to stop when she gets too wound up and bites more than usual).


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

we found some tough toys that have squeakers in them and that seems to keep his attention more than any bone. We also take him to the yard and let him have a knuckle bone supervised and he stays on that for a while... can't beat shoes for smell or expensive furniture though!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a toy box & Panzer has recently started digging through it on his own when he wants something to do. He loves anything that squeaks - there are some no-stuffing toys with two different types of squeakers that are his favorites. He really gets excited about tennis balls - we hold one & throw one - when he brings the 1st one back & drops it, we throw the 2nd one. He also likes large stuffed animals - a great garage sale find (a toy for 25 cents!) - just got to make sure the eyes/nose etc are removed or won't come off.

Someone here suggested mashing a ripe banana with a little peanut butter and stuffing that inside a kong, then freeze. Tried that & it was a hit!

He also gets a kick out of tearing up empty cardboard boxes - free toy - but requires clean up.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

try some raw frozen marrow/knuckle bones


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I put a squeeking tennis ball in an old tube sock and tied knots on each side of the ball- cheap and disposable when they get too chewed up. Also a big fan of the frozen stuffed Kong, frozen bones- when they were teething I gave them frozen whole carrots, they were good for those hard to reach back teeth


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I work nights, and a bully stick in the crate gave me the opportunity to get a little sleep during the day when Cues was young.


----------



## Tannysmum (Oct 21, 2015)

my 6 month gsd is crated for 4 hours while i'm working ,, i let her out for a play and run around for an hour and then shes crated again for 3 hours after which we walk for about an hour and shes free to roam the house till bedtime .. Shes on the go for the evenin wanting to play pulling games and fetch , as shes been restricted all day .. should i constantly be finding things to play with her or encourage her to have quiet time .. I feel guilty leaving her so much i make up by over playing i think ???


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

buying and having toys routinely destroyed can get expensive. I let my pup chew up rinsed plastic bottle from water, milk and juice. I let them tear up cardboard boxes after I remove tape and any staples. I even let them bring in pinecones. Yes, these all make a terrible mess but it was worth my sanity to do a bit of extra sweeping.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Tannysmum said:


> my 6 month gsd is crated for 4 hours while i'm working ,, i let her out for a play and run around for an hour and then shes crated again for 3 hours after which we walk for about an hour and shes free to roam the house till bedtime .. Shes on the go for the evenin wanting to play pulling games and fetch , as shes been restricted all day .. should i constantly be finding things to play with her or encourage her to have quiet time .. I feel guilty leaving her so much i make up by over playing i think ???


That seems like too much to me, then crated all night too?

You do what you have to do, you are trying by spending as much time with her doing things as you can. 

But what about on bad days, busy days, when you don't have the enthusiasm to spend so much time playing and helping her burn off energy?

Is there any chance you can give her more room during the day? An outdoor kennel would be best, if you can provide one that'll keep her safe.

How about those three hours? Can you give her part of the house, maybe the kitchen or some area? Are you there but just can't give her attention, if so I'd try to let her be with me and do a combination of mental (can be simple training lessons you practice) and serious physical exercise when you let her out of the crate, so she's a bit more likely to be able to take it easier, and train her that she can be with you during those three hours if she lets you do what you need to do. You can return her to the crate if she gets too distracting and after a time out, bring her back with you, so she gets to see how to get that nice reward of being with her family instead of being alone and restricted to the crate.

If you are fortunate enough to be able to setup an outdoor kennel, be sure it's secure, that she can't dig or somehow free herself.

If none of these are options, then are there any other dog people who can watch her for some of that time? I've never tried doggy daycare, but maybe that would help?

Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Of all the toys we've tried with Roxy so far her favorite thing ever is the bully stick. Hands down.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stuffing and FREEZING kongs and squirrel buddys work best for me...






Check out the huge basket of kongs/purple Squirrel Dudes!


----------

